# Removing Dust inside Monitor



## icaazn614 (Dec 12, 2004)

Is there a way to remove dust inside a monitor? Or will I have to buy a new monitor for my laptop.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you refering to your laptop screen or an actual monitor


----------



## icaazn614 (Dec 12, 2004)

My laptop screen is the one I have the dust inside my screen.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

there is something on it here that will give you an idea of what is involved
http://www.laptoprepair101.com/laptop/2007/02/03/repair-notebook-lcd-screen/


----------

